# طلبة هندسة الغاز الطبيعي ببورسعيد.......!



## kareemadel (7 يوليو 2007)

انا كل مرة بكتب موضوعات جديدة ومفيش حد بيرد عليا انا يا جماعة بدرس هندسة غاز طبيعي والمعلومات عندنا في الكليه يا اما قليله او غير صحيحه وعشان اعرفكم بنظام القسم احنا بندرس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة بمعنى ان لكل طالب عدد معين الساعات يجب تخطيها كل سنه والطالب هو الذي يختار المواد التي يود دراستها ما عدا المواد المكمله لمواد اخري وعند الوصول للفرقة التالته تكون هناك عدة مواد يجب على الطالب اختاريها بما يتناسب مع المجال الذي يود العمل فيه مثل اختيار المواد التى تهم مجال الحفر او اختياره المواد التي تتناسب مع مجال الانتاج وهكذا وفي رابعة بيكمل على اساس المواد اللي اختارها في تالته ويعمل عليها مشروع التخرج بتاعه وعلى فكرة مكدبش عليكم نظام الساعات المعتمدة قاسي جدا لان لازم تكون جايب في المادة ما لايقل عن 65% عشان تعدي منها والكليه مش هتخليك تتخرج من القسم الا اذا كنت جايب جيد على الاقل وحاجه تانيه عاوز اقولها احنا هناخد تالته ورابعه ان شاء الله في المانيا ( جامعة كلاوس تل الالمانيه ) وشهادة التخرج هتكون من جامعه قناة السويس والجامعه الالمانيه طبعا احنا اول دفعه هتتخرج ان شاء الله من القسم ده ةعلى فكرة قسمنا عامل بروتكول تعاون مع كذا شركه بترول وعلى فكره احنا في الترم الاول رحنا شركه بتروبيل اللي على طريق بورسعيد دمياط وفي الصيف احتمال يجلنا تدريب في شركة الحفر المصريه او بتروجيت لسه محددناش بس كفايه عليكم كده....


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

صار معلوم ..... ولكن ما المطلوب منا كي نساعدك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Aisha mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2009)

وانا كمان طالبه في نفس القسم وكنت عايزه اعرف لو سمعتو عن هذا القسم ,شو رايكم فيه لانو اول قسم خاص بهندسه الغاز واحنا واجهنا بعض الصعوبات في البدايه ولكن القسم في تحسن وعل فكره البروتوكول مع الجامعه الالمانيه كلاوستال اتلغى يعني شهادة التخرج رح تكون معتمده فقط من جامعة قناة السويس نرجو منكم الرد لاننا فعلا نحتاج ان نعرف هل هندسة الغاز مطلوب في سوق العمل ؟ سؤال اخر ماهي مجالات العمل للبنات في هذا التخصص وهل ممكن ان نعمل في مجال الحفر ام ان عملنا سوف يقتصر في المكاتب فقط؟؟وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وما هو المطلوب كي نساعدك


----------

